# What Are Profile Posts?



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2019)

I've been seeing Profile posts listed at the side of the forum.  What are they for?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 24, 2019)

This is a great question. On the old forum, we had "Visitor Messages", it's a bad name, it sounds like an out-dated guestbook.

On the new forum it's called "Profile Post", still not a good name but better. You can use it to update your status, like on Facebook. As you know, social networks have been very popular and taking over the Internet, xenForo has been trying to make the forum software more social by learning from FB.

You can post anything you like as profile posts, it's your personal space, you have complete control over your profile posts, delete or edit without time limit. For example, you can post something like:

I don't feel like posting today. 
Or 
I will leave town for the next two days.
Or
I'm out of here.  (no, not this one)

Such posts may not be appropriate to be posted as forum threads. 

So, anyone who cares about you can know why you haven't posted by checking your profile page, like checking a friend's FB account.

Many xenForo forums disabled profile posts because their members didn't know how to use them, after I saw @hollydolly used it perfectly, I was encouraged and added it back to the sidebar. 

Please note:

1. Profile posts are public, do not use them as private conversations.
2. You can post anything you like, but if you want other members to participate to make a hot topic, then you should post it as a forum thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Matrix. Sounds useful.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have noticed some profile posts are TO .another member. How do you do that? With the @  like forum posts?  @Matrix  please explain the following thing.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 25, 2019)

@Marie5656 , visit member profile pages, you can see their profile posts, just post your message there, either start a new one or comment on existing profile posts.

To write on my profile posts, hover your mouse on my avatar, a small window with some basic info about me will popup, then click on my username, you will reach my profile page.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2019)

I can see how the profile posts can be useful in some instances, and thanks Matrix for explaining this to us. 

 Just my opinion, but for me I didn't use visitor messages much at all on the old forum, just sent someone a PM (conversation) if I wanted to tell or ask them something (one on one).  Even light topics like 'I hurt my knee today', I would post on the forum and not in a Visitor Message (Profile Post), but that's just me.

 I also preferred that someone who may be wondering where I am could go to my profile page and see if I posted a Visitor Message about a vacation or something, rather than have my Profile Posts announced in the New Posts area of the homepage, to me they are two different things.  

I know, I'm more private and more 'old-school' in my forum usage, that's probably one of the reasons I never cared to join fb or twitter. Figured I'd give my view even if it's not popular....sorry, just keepin' it real.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 25, 2019)

OK, I just looked at the new profile posts, but I don't see how to make a new one.  I'm sure it's very easy, but I just don't see how to do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2019)

Click on someone's user name under their avatar, click the name again on the small pop up window that appears.  On the left side you'll see Profile Posts, click there to post one.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 25, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> OK, I just looked at the new profile posts, but I don't see how to make a new one.


There is an input box below "Latest profile posts", it says "Update your status".
According to this input box, the intended use of profile posts is updating your status with a short message.













Profile post



__ Matrix
__ Jul 25, 2019



						How to make a quick profile post.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 25, 2019)

Matrix said:


> There is an input box below "Latest profile posts", it says "Update your status".
> According to this input box, the intended use of profile posts is updating your status with a short message.
> 
> 
> ...


Got it.  Thanks.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2019)

So how do I send a private message?  I tried to do that the other day and it ended up a profile post.  This is all very complicated.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> So how do I send a private message?  I tried to do that the other day and it ended up a profile post.  This is all very complicated.



A private message is called a conversation here.  On the top  right side,   beside your name,  is an envelope icon.  Just click that and it will say 'start a conversation'.     When you receive a message back,   the envelope will light up RED.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> So how do I send a private message?  I tried to do that the other day and it ended up a profile post.  This is all very complicated.


Just hover your mouse over the other person's avatar and click on Start Conversation. 

 Looks like a Conversation (PM) allows you to edit your message after you post it.  In the old forum, if you made a mistake or wanted to add something, you'd have to send an additional PM.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Helpful and thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2019)

@CJHHI29928 , you asked a question in a profile post here today.  This thread describes the difference between writing a Profile Post to another member, which is public and can be seen on the right side of the forum page.....and a Conversation, which is a private message that cannot be viewed by others who are not involved.

Please use this *Forum Support and Suggestions* section if you need help using the forum or have any more questions.  Thanks!


----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 28, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just hover your mouse over the other person's avatar and click on Start Conversation.
> 
> Looks like a Conversation (PM) allows you to edit your message after you post it.  In the old forum, if you made a mistake or wanted to add something, you'd have to send an additional PM.


There is no option to start a conversation when I hover over an avatar. I am on a laptop so not sure if that has any bearing. Thanks


----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 28, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> So how do I send a private message?  I tried to do that the other day and it ended up a profile post.  This is all very complicated.


Exactly, I cant find any interaction with the "conversations" little envelope option. My only way I can find to communicate directly with a member is to post on their profile. I am new here so just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2019)

Hover your mouse over my User Name under my avatar, directly above (or below) you will see *Start Conversation*, just move your mouse arrow up a bit and click on it.  You can also start a conversation by going to someone's Profile Page.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 28, 2019)

CJHHI29928 said:


> Exactly, I cant find any interaction with the "conversations" little envelope option. My only way I can find to communicate directly with a member is to post on their profile. I am new here so just trying to figure it all out.


Same symptoms for me - Perhaps there is a grace period before new members have access to all the options.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hover your mouse over my User Name under my avatar, directly above (or below) you will see *Start Conversation*, just move your mouse arrow up a bit and click on it.  You can also start a conversation by going to someone's Profile Page.


I just hovered over your avatar and it shows ''conversation'' next to ignore, but when I hovered over *CJHHI29928 *there is no ''conversation'' next to ignore.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

I tried sending CJHH a PM earlier but it was rejected. Maybe a new registration has to be a member for a certain time?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2019)

I agree Gardenlover and CrackerJack, I think Matrix had put a grace period on new members engaging in conversations, not sure offhand what the time limit is though.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Gardenlover and CrackerJack, I think Matrix had put a grace period on new members engaging in conversations, not sure offhand what the time limit is though.


 This happened on a forum I belonged to and this is what me wonder if SF has similar criteria.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 28, 2019)

New members need to create certain amount of posts and a certain period after registration before they have access to all options.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

I see the Profile section and read the posts and I have responded to a couple but they are not acknowledged except for one and wonder why but maybe the Member hasn't been back or checked their Profile out.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> I see the Profile section and read the posts and I have responded to a couple but they are not acknowledged except for one and wonder why but maybe the Member hasn't been back or checked their Profile out.



Just me,  but  I take any profile post answers to  conversations  (which are private)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Just me,  but  I take any profile post answers to  conversations  (which are private)



Ah right I see. I know when I first joined and before I read all the forum criteria I got confused with Profiles and PM'S

Thank for replying Bonnie


----------

